# Do You Have Your Christmas Lights Up Yet?



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

My brother told me that his wife has been bugging him for weeks to put the Christmas lights up and now that he finally has, she's not speaking to him!

He's just can't imagine WHY....ound:


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Hah!!!

Works for ME! ound:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

ound: That's *SO* something my DH would do!
I usually end up doing the lights myself but this year he took iniative and put them up all on his own the day after Thanksgiving...only a strand across the front of the house (and they sag a little) but hey, I'm not gonna complain.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

ound:

Our lights will go up this weekend.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ound: Oh that's funny!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Hahahahahaha...that's why I don't even ask! LOL
MEN!!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

:laugh: ound: :laugh:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I just sent this to my husband to let him know I would rather just save the electricity this year.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My DH has no problem putting them up. He usually picks the coldest or snowiest day to do it, then complains about it. Like he doesn't know when Christmas is coming....duh!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Thanks for the laugh. Thats hillarious. ound:*


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

hee-hee.... too funny!!!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I love this! I got it emailed from four different people yesterday, LOL.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

That's great. My DH put our lights up early this year. He was out doing yardwork the weekend before Thanksgiving and decided to put them up then. I was pretty shocked. I told him it was to early to do it. He said he wouldn't turn them on until after Thanksgiving but he did because my son wanted to see them. They do look pretty.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Yes, it's a fiberoptic tree. Lights are on - just plug it in.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

We put ours up last weekend. My dh was happy the weather was nice enough to not freeze. The neighbors do it every year right after Thanksgiving so we try to make it the same weekend. We are pretty much the only ones that do it in our court so it looks better when at least 2 of us do it.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I got this via email as well. It wouldn't be my DH who would do this though. I am the one who puts up the lights and, believe me, I've felt like doing this many times!! LOL


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok, you guys..This was SEVERAL years ago..and NO, I DIDN'T kill any of my grandkids and NO, I didn't leave them this this way until Santa came!!

My Idea here was to make a Christmas tree out of them.. Didn't come out too well, (DAHHH!) but I suppose they will be handing these photos down for generations...ound:

I will post "DO NOT TRY THIS YOURSELF!!!"


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Love those pictures. It looks like a moving christmas tree. I bet they loved doing that. I know my son would love it.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, their movements caused the blurs..The only thing bad that happened was that my oldest granddaughter got bonked on the head.. I had put a sheet behind them thinking the lights would show up better, but the picture frame I put up there to hold the sheet in place fell down and bonked her on the head..:frusty:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Oops.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Here's the neat Christmas decoration my DH just made. He hung it on the front of the garage but the picture I took of it hanging up didn't show the blue color 

Beverly


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I LOVE IT, LOLOLOLOLOL, THAT NEEDS TO BE POSTED IN A MAGAZINE!!!


----------

